# avere la puzza sotto il naso



## rachele

Me gustaría saber cuál es en español la expresión coloquial que se usa para indicar a una persona un poco esnob (no sé si se dice), que mira a los demás sintiéndose superior. En italiano decimos que "ha la puzza sotto il naso". Gracias, Rachele


----------



## gatogab

"Que mira a los demás sintiéndose superior" = Creerse la muerte.
¡Muy informal!
gatogab

PD.
No creo que la palabra snob sea la justa===>>>http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=esnob

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## fabiog_1981

O también comemierda.


----------



## Mª Antonia

También "que mira a los demás por encima del hombro".

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

Mª Antonia said:


> También "que mira a los demás por encima del hombro".
> 
> Saludos.


Penso che le "immagini" siano più significative per una buona traduzione.
Ma non mi viene nessuna.



fabiog_1981 said:


> O también comemierda.


Non sarà huele mierda ?

gg


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Non sarà huele mierda ?
> 
> gg


 La penso lo stesso, anno significati diversi.



(Da oggi in poi scrivero soltanto in italiano. Mi è venuto in mente di farmi martedì tutte le prove dalla scuola de lingua, da i tre niveli che mi mancano, e devo pratticare como una bestia. Vi chiedo delle correzzioni, se non disturbono i diversi fili)


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> La penso allo stesso modo, hanno significati diversi.
> 
> 
> 
> (Da oggi in poi scriverò soltanto in italiano. Mi è venuto in mente di farmi martedì tutte le prove della scuola di lingua, dai i tre livelli che mi mancano, e devo pratticare come una bestia. Vi chiedo delle correzzioni, se non disturbano i diversi fili)


Benvenuto in questa piscina italiana, dove non ci rimane che imparare a nuotare.
gatogab

QUOTE
Abbandonati a se stessi , essi presero a vagare a caso da un luogo all'altro. E così, vagando ciascuno per proprio conto, finirono con l'incontrarsi. Poiché nutrivano fiducia l'uno nell'altro, stabilirono di unirsi, acciocché, così riuniti, potessero camminare e vedere.


----------



## Antpax

Mª Antonia said:


> También "que mira a los demás por encima del hombro".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola:

Para mí esta sería la traducción más adecuada. Por otro lado, yo diría ni "comemierda" ni "huele mierda" vale, estos son insultos directamente.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Mª Antonia said:


> También "que mira a los demás por encima del hombro".
> 
> Saludos.


 


Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Para mí esta sería la traducción más adecuada.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Si Ant, a eso me refería cuando dije 'imagenes'. Es como si vieramos la expresión en una fotografía
Saludos
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Para "avere la puzza sotto il naso" he encontrado estas expresiones:s_er tieso de cogote _y _estar tieso como un ajo_. 
Mi preguntas son:
1. ¿se usan en español? (porque sé que a veces los diccionarios recogen expresiones que ya no se usan)
2. ¿son expresiones sinónimas entre sí?
3. ¿tienen el sentido de la expresión italiana?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Para "avere la puzza sotto il naso" he encontrado estas expresiones:s_er tieso de cogote _y _estar tieso como un ajo_.
> Mi preguntas son:
> 1. ¿se usan en español? (porque sé que a veces los diccionarios recogen expresiones que ya no se usan)
> 2. ¿son expresiones sinónimas entre sí?
> 3. ¿tienen el sentido de la expresión italiana?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Irenita, esta es una enorme novedad para mi.
Paese che vai, espressione che trovi, mi pare.
Pero son imágenes.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Ah.. ¡bien! A ver si otros las conocen


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Para "avere la puzza sotto il naso" he encontrado estas expresiones:s_er tieso de cogote _y _estar tieso como un ajo_.
> Mi preguntas son:
> 1. ¿se usan en español? (porque sé que a veces los diccionarios recogen expresiones que ya no se usan)
> 2. ¿son expresiones sinónimas entre sí?
> 3. ¿tienen el sentido de la expresión italiana?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Ciao Irene:

Para mí también son nuevas, no me suena que se digan por mi zona. La que si se dice es la de "XXXX es un estirado" que es parecida a la expresión italiana.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias Ant.
¡¡Entonces no sé de dónde ha sacado esas expresiones el autor del diccionario!!


----------



## rachele

gatogab said:


> "Que mira a los demás sintiéndose superior" = Creerse la muerte.
> ¡Muy informal!
> gatogab
> 
> PD.
> No creo que la palabra snob sea la justa===>>>http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=esnob
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Non mi convince questa definizione di "snob". Per quanto riguarda "avere la puzza sotto il naso" mi pare ottimo "mirar por encima del hombro" del resto in italiano un'espressione molto simile è "guardare dall'alto in basso". Grazie a tutti come sempre.


----------



## gatogab

rachele said:


> Non mi convince questa definizione di "snob". Per quanto riguarda "avere la puzza sotto il naso" mi pare ottimo "mirar por encima del hombro" del resto in italiano un'espressione molto simile è "guardare dall'alto in basso". Grazie a tutti come sempre.


Trovo *"mirar por encima del hombro"*  una immagine sprezzante quanto
*"avere la puzza sotto il naso"*
 gg


----------



## RockyBalboa

Creo que se refieren a "creérsela", "mirar a los otros con desprecio", "_andar con la nariz levantada"._


----------



## MOMO2

Me parecía haberlo dicho ya mas no lo veo. Repito: creo que también "ser repipis" tiene el significado de "avere la puzza sotto il naso".
Hasta pronto
Momo2


----------



## Antpax

MOMO2 said:


> Me parecía haberlo dicho ya mas no lo veo. Repito: creo que también "ser repipis" tiene el significado de "avere la puzza sotto il naso".
> Hasta pronto
> Momo2


 
Hola: 

No es lo mismo. Repipi se usa con los niños cuando son pedantes y hablan como si fuesen adultos, pero repipi no tiene necesariamente la connotación de ser despreciativo o mirar por encima del hombro.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Haiga

Me sumo a Rocky: 

"Andar con la nariz alzada" o "Andar... nariz levantada", "mirar por encima del hombro" yo agrego "Andar con la nariz respingada" pero temo que no sea muy buena fuera del contexto venezolano.


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> La penso lo stesso come te, hanno significati diversi.
> 
> 
> 
> (Da oggi in poi scriverò soltanto in italiano. Mi è venuto in mente di farmi martedì tutte le prove dalla scuola di lingua, dei  tre  livelli che mi mancano, e devo fare molta pratica / lavorare come un somaro. Vi chiedo delle correzioni, se non disturbano i diversi argomenti)


 

¡Ánimo! Si quieres explicaciones contáctame.

Momo


----------



## jlregali

La expresión "puzza sotto il naso" quiere decir (a nivel metafórico claramente), que hay algo alrededor de la persona que no le gusta o que no soporta, que no aguanta, o ve algo a su alrededor que le parece un poco raro.
También la persona suele decir "Mi puzza" o "C'e qualcosa che mi puzza", aludiendo a que hay algo que esta pasando que intuye que es algo malo o desagradable.

Ejemplo: Una persona ve cosas o situaciones que le hacen pensar que su pareja le es infiel, entonces piensa "qua c'e qualcosa che mi puzza".

En Italia no he visto otro uso de esta expresión. Todas las traducciones anteriores no me parecen correctas.

La traducción podría ser algo como "hay algo que huele mal", en sentido metafórico obviamente.


----------



## palomamapola

Hola, *jlregali*, lo que comentas sobre "_Mi puzza_" o "_C'è qualcosa che mi puzza_" es cierto y el ejemplo de la pareja infiel lo explica a la perfección.
Pero _"avere la puzza sotto il naso" _es otra expresión que poco tiene que ver con la primera. Como ya se ha repetido, una traducción correcta sería "mirar a los demás por encima del hombro" o "mirar a los demás aparentando superioridad".

Ejemplo: un grupo de personas están hablando y riendo amistosamente y otra les pone mala cara. No se une a la conversación porque se siente superior y distinta a los demás. Esa persona _ha la puzza sotto il naso._


----------



## 5-ht

Credo che una persona che ha la puzza sotto il naso sia un _'engreído'._


> *engreído, da.*
> 
> (Del part. de _engreír_).
> 
> * 1.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Demasiado convencida de su valer.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Neuromante

5-ht said:


> Credo che una persona che ha la puzza sotto il naso sia un _'engreído'._



Técnicamente sería un "estirado"


----------



## palomamapola

5-ht said:


> Credo che una persona che ha la puzza sotto il naso sia un _'engreído'._





Neuromante said:


> Técnicamente sería un "estirado"



Buenos días:
Son matices, pero a mi parecer pueden valer las dos. De hecho la segunda acepción del DRAE para "estirado" es:

_2. adj. Engreído en su trato con los demás_.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

"... en su trato con los demás" Eso no es un matiz, es una acotación.


----------



## 5-ht

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> No es lo mismo. Repipi se usa con los niños cuando son pedantes y hablan como si fuesen adultos, pero repipi no tiene necesariamente la connotación de ser despreciativo o mirar por encima del hombro.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


In analisi transazionale, Repipi sarebbe _'il piccolo professore'_?


----------



## hidran

A Cuba si dice in tre modi:
1) _Darse aires_ . Molto formale
2) _Darse patadas_ . ( tirarsela) . "C..ño, cómo se da patadas la tipa esa!"
3) _Creerse que un mismo es  ." Ella se cree que ella misma es"_
Últimamante he oído:_ "filulística/o". _Que no está registrado por la RAE pero en Cuba se usa


----------



## 5-ht

> _"filulística/o" _



Ho cercato questo termine per cielo, terra e mare senza successo.
Hidran, protresti darmi una dritta?


----------



## hidran

5-ht said:


> Ho cercato questo termine per cielo, terra e mare senza successo.
> Hidran, protresti darmi una dritta?


Non so da dove sia nata questa parola. Gliel'ho sentita dire alla mia ex cubana fine anni novanta
facendo riferimento a una sua amica, che ora vive a Roma. Le ho chiesto cosa significasse e mi ha
detto :" Que es engreída y se cree que ella misma es, que no te saluda o se mezcla contigo
porque se siente superior" .
La gente comune non la usa: piuttosto quelli che "pensano" di parlare bene ma non sanno
nemmeno cosa dicono.


----------



## 5-ht

5-ht said:


> Ho cercato questo termine per cielo, terra e mare senza successo.
> Hidran, protresti darmi una dritta?





hidran said:


> Non so da dove sia nata questa parola. Gliel'ho sentita dire alla mia ex cubana fine anni novanta.


¿Que se lo haya inventado?


----------



## hidran

5-ht said:


> ¿Que se lo haya inventado?


No, lo usan otras personas del mismo nivel social y parece una palabra "viral".
Mi idea es que se la hayan oído a algún latinoamericano, Cuba ahora está llena de latinoamericanos
que estudian allá.
Una vez, preguntando hace muchos años, me habían dicho que en México se usa para epitetar
una persona que no se mezcla con los pobres.

Se me ha ocurrido esta explicación:
Filo + olístico.
Olístico viene de olismo, un sistema que no se reduce a la suma de sus partes .
filoolístico, pronunciado velozmente, y por contracción de las vocales, se vuelve
filulístico: "Un cabrón que no se mezcla con el pueblo!" aunque venga de él.

Si los jerarcas de la RAE leen este hilo, me condenan a la hoguera!

Comunque, puó essere un'idea. Altrimenti è la solita parola che nasce
e nessuno sa perché e di queste ne abbiamo a tonnellate.


----------



## 5-ht

hidran said:


> Comunque, puó essere un'idea. Altrimenti è la solita parola che nasce
> e nessuno sa perché e di queste ne abbiamo a tonnellate.


----------

